# China gets an exclusive 1 Series sedan



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

The short distance from the front door to the front axle suggests FWD. The fact that the press release doesn't specify the architecture (FWD vs. RWD) also suggests FWD. Nobody likes to be the bearer of bad news. I'm actually o.k. with this. For a sedan that small you need FWD and a transverse engine and transaxle to have sufficient room in the passenger compartment.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

I like, but according to BMW the smaller the cars the worse the interior. If only it had the 7-series interior treatment it would be great. Can't even find a nice instrument gauge cluster with a digital screen below a 5-series. Look at the X1, looks great but the interior is meh.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Autoputzer said:


> The short distance from the front door to the front axle suggests FWD. The fact that the press release doesn't specify the architecture (FWD vs. RWD) also suggests FWD. Nobody likes to be the bearer of bad news. I'm actually o.k. with this. For a sedan that small you need FWD and a transverse engine and transaxle to have sufficient room in the passenger compartment.


http://www.carscoops.com/2015/03/bmws-fwd-1-series-sedan-digitally.html

You are good.

I mean the car is so small that why even care about RWD. If you do then you get a 2, 3, 4+ series.

I assume having a small "transaxle" or whichever it is being scaled down would work for RWD but massive power won't exist but of course is not needed unless it was M.









An M version of it!!


----------

